# pickerel creek muzzle loader youth hunt



## porge75 (Feb 21, 2008)

did any body hunt there last year, was looking for any information because my son got picked for this year. I found out this was the second year to hunt there any info would be great. its for youth only


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I live about 15 mins from pickerel creek. I bow hunt there so do alot of my buddies it is open hunting for bow, youth gun, gun and muzzy season.They might have a special youth hunt for deer in the waterfowl areas? I think he proally got picked for a different wildlife area there are youth hunts at Mosquito Creek and Old Woman Creek?
Angler ss.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I didn't know that they had one there either?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Second year they are doing it there. It is in the no hunting wildlife refuge portion I believe. Don't really know much else about it.


----------

